# 23 to go...



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2011)

... counting down!


----------



## El Mahdi (Jan 2, 2011)

22 now...I hope it wasn't a spammer.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 2, 2011)

17!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2011)

16!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 2, 2011)

15!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2011)

This is even more fun than the New Year countdown!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2011)

14!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 2, 2011)

12!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2011)

11!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

11.

Morrus, you ninja you!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, I'm gonna probably miss it because it's late and I'm tired.  Off to bed for me!

Someone in a timezone where it's still daytime make a note of who #100,000 is for me when it ticks around, willya?  If you could grab a screenshot of the total saying 100,000 too, that's be awesome!


----------



## fba827 (Jan 3, 2011)

...... 9


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 3, 2011)

8!!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jan 3, 2011)

.
.
.
7!
.
.
.


----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2011)

7

but it's a spammer.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2011)

Thinktwice is #99,994. Six to go!


----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2011)

Another spammer... two visitor message spammers.... how many of those do we get?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2011)

darjr said:


> Another spammer... two visitor message spammers.... how many of those do we get?



Usually not many. Luckily, there's a nice and easy way to delete all visitor messages at once. I've only had to do it a few times, though.

Spammer #1 was from Arkansas. Spammer #2 was from Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. How cool is it that the Vietnamese can get their revenge on the US almost 40 years later by trying to hawk crappy furniture on a messageboard of D&D players?


----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool.

this is like new years!


----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2011)

only 4...


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup! But I have to go to bed. Someone record the moment!


----------



## Orius (Jan 3, 2011)

Uh 3.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 3, 2011)

3 more still!


Is it me or is ENWorld loading slowly right now (wouldn't it suck if the Server change occurs as number 100k signs up)?


----------



## milo (Jan 3, 2011)

2 left


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2011)

Last one!


----------



## weem (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like it's chompers!

Here's the screen...


----------



## milo (Jan 3, 2011)

100k


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2011)

Whoo hoo! And I can validate that Chompers (a kiwi, as it happens) is officially a real person and not a spambot.

Congratulations!


----------



## jonesy (Jan 3, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> I can validate that Chompers is officially a real person.



Wait, Piratecat is a Blade Runner? Suddenly things make sense.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 3, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> Whoo hoo! And I can validate that Chompers (a kiwi, as it happens) is officially a real person and not a spambot.
> 
> Congratulations!




I'm also glad to hear that. I was expecting 100,000 to be Asianelectronicdeals or some such.

[MENTION=6667393]chompers[/MENTION], this is officially your fifteen minutes of fame, use them wisely.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 3, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Wait, Piratecat is a Blade Runner? Suddenly things make sense.




But can we ever know if Piratecat himself is really human?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2011)

I think [MENTION=6667393]chompers[/MENTION] has somehow managed to actually not notice all the fuss about him!


----------



## chompers (Jan 3, 2011)

O.O

The fuss was definitely noticed, I was just unable to post! (my free account upgrade included 0 permissions lol) I have to say this is all a bit weird ... I'll have to call up all the guys in my campaign and inform them that their DM is now an e-geek-celebrity 

Thanks so much for the account upgrade.

Cheers
Chompers


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys, we seriously need to give [MENTION=6667393]chompers[/MENTION] crap-loads of XP.  We can't have the 100,000th member being low-level now, can we?


----------



## chompers (Jan 3, 2011)

Ha! I'm notoriously tight with xp in the campaign I DM, so I'm more than happy to earn my levels the old-fashioned way (once I've read up on this 'xp system').


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 3, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Guys, we seriously need to give [MENTION=6667393]chompers[/MENTION] crap-loads of XP.  We can't have the 100,000th member being low-level now, can we?




Can't you just wave a magic wand or something over the database or have PC steal him a bunch of xp?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 3, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Can't you just wave a magic wand or something over the database or have PC steal him a bunch of xp?




I could, but it's not the same as receiving it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 3, 2011)

Damn your logic.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd give you more xp but you're currently a flumph. You should savor that. 

Welcome!


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to ENWorld, Chompers.

Quite an honor, that 100,000.


----------



## Orius (Jan 4, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> Whoo hoo! And I can validate that Chompers (a kiwi, as it happens) is officially a real person and not a spambot.
> 
> Congratulations!




So are we sending him a fruit basket or something?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jan 4, 2011)

Orius said:


> So are we sending him a fruit basket or something?




Only if it is 100% kiwis.


----------

